
Apache Kafka on Azure – Public Preview - johnnycarcin
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/hdinsight/apache-kafka/
======
johnnycarcin
Submitter here, full disclosure: I am a Microsoft employee.

With that being said, a hosted Apache Kafka is something I'm super excited
about. I'm a huge Kafka fan and haven't found anything yet that compares to it
with regards to performance.

